# What morphs are my leopard geckos?



## Emilayy (May 18, 2013)

I just recently got myself a trio of new geckos (all female) and I'm not an expert on morphs, I was wondering if you guys could let me know what morphs these girls are? Here are a few pictures.















I was told the normal looking girl actually has a morph too but I'm not so sure, so here's a close up of her too just in case.








Thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino normal abberant.
Super hypo.
Normal(Hi-yellow phase).


----------

